# Krate sissy bar cross brace question



## Grey Ghost (Oct 31, 2022)

Does anyone know of a cross bar/ brace made for sissy bars?

Having finished my Krate, and clamping the cylinders at the very bottom for maximum leg extension while riding, I have noticed a bit of torsional twisting. 

I don’t weigh a ton, 165lbs, but enough that things flex more than I would like.

Some type of brace tying the sissy bar tubes together midway or so would probably stop most of the flexing.

Any ideas for this?

I know it wouldn’t be original looking if I did it but I don’t care.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Oct 31, 2022)

Thinking.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Oct 31, 2022)

I know a Schwinn tail light, the kind that fit between the crossbars would work.
Probably hard to find and expensive.

Just a chrome, stainless or even black tube with clamps would work.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 31, 2022)

Perhaps a reflector bracket placed strategically would help & add safety! I've seen some old brackets that are quite stout considering their job of holding a reflector. Perhaps being overbuilt would give the support you need.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Oct 31, 2022)

I ‘m thinking that’s the answer.

Most for sale aren’t showing any two piece bracket hardware though, just the brace and a couple nuts and bolts. I wonder if you are supposed to bend the thing around on itself or something.

I’ll keep looking.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Oct 31, 2022)

Found one

Maybe I’ll put a custom license plate on it.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 1, 2022)

Grey Ghost said:


> Does anyone know of a cross bar/ brace made for sissy bars?
> 
> Having finished my Krate, and clamping the cylinders at the very bottom for maximum leg extension while riding, I have noticed a bit of torsional twisting.
> 
> ...



I'm going to be building mine soon and would think I would experience the same thing due to the height I would set the seat. I have a repop and my original bar. Is your sissy bar the original? Maybe the repop will be a bit more stout and resist twisting more so. I will see how it goes. Good luck with your project and lets see some pics.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Nov 1, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I'm going to be building mine soon and would think I would experience the same thing due to the height I would set the seat. I have a repop and my original bar. Is your sissy bar the original? Maybe the repop will be a bit more stout and resist twisting more so. I will see how it goes. Good luck with your project and lets see some pics.



I believe my sissy bar is original.
Let me know your thoughts on the repop bar.
Btw, did that bar come pre drilled for the rolled pins?

I’ll let you guys know how mine feels after attaching the utility bracket.

Just finished overhauling the rear hub. Just waiting on a new front tire, then put on the handlebar grips and I think I’m done.

I will definately post some pics.


----------



## sccruiser (Nov 1, 2022)

Use one of these basic 2 pc. Reflector clamps. Get rid of reflector and use it as lic. Plate mount.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Nov 2, 2022)

That’s what I’m doing.

Gonna mount it lower than that to stiffen the span more.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Nov 2, 2022)

Unfortunately they're just built with slop in all of the bushings. This is why I stopped on the 24" Krate project that I have, it's just not an enjoyable ride.
Clamp on reflector brackets are too weak to add any rigidity. You could crimp a flat spot in a pair of truss rods like this at the crossover and use sissy bar clamps at the 4 ends to make the bar extra rigid, but I'm pretty sure you'll still be left with a fair side to side twist at the seat bushings. 



Not Schwinn seat here, but the closest thing I could grab for an example.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Nov 2, 2022)

That setup is exactly what I was thinking of in the first place.
You are correct, a cross- brace would be ideal and would do more than anything to help stiffen the assembly. I was hoping some entrepreneur had offered something like this in the past.

A skull and crossbones pattern would be the bomb.

You’re right, there is some slop. Precision they’re not, but then nothing really is on these bikes is it?

I did install some taller, (thicker?), bushings in the spring tubes which helps keep the sissybar tube a little more lined up on its axis. The tube has probably three times the surface area as the thinner original nylon bushings. 

I will see what effect the utility bracket has when I get it. Hopefully it will negate any visual flexing at least.

Hmmm, you got me to thinking, *two *brackets would really box the assembly together if one doesn’t do it.


----------



## indycycling (Nov 2, 2022)

post picture of how you have this mounted now. There should be no reason you need any additional bracing, something isn't mounted correctly I'm thinking.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Nov 2, 2022)

Don’t have it yet.
Incoming.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 3, 2022)

indycycling said:


> post picture of how you have this mounted now. There should be no reason you need any additional bracing, something isn't mounted correctly I'm thinking.



I think the issue stems from them not being designed for heavier riders. These were kids bikes and not intended for adults over 165 pounds. The spring loaded sissy bar has too much movement especially when the seat is jacked up as high as it will go. I imagine most collectors just deal with it but if you ride it often I imagine it could be annoying. I agree with not adding anything non original to the bike as far as the Sissy bar goes. I'm building my krate  now and will look into whether  my  repop sissy can be altered with out changing visually. The worst case if I find it unbearable when I ride I will switch it to a standard Stingray sissy. I will most likely just deal with it so as to keep correct sissy on it.


----------



## indycycling (Nov 3, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I think the issue stems from them not being designed for heavier riders. These were kids bikes and not intended for adults over 165 pounds. The spring loaded sissy bar has too much movement especially when the seat is jacked up as high as it will go. I imagine most collectors just deal with it but if you ride it often I imagine it could be annoying. I agree with not adding anything non original to the bike as far as the Sissy bar goes. I'm building my krate  now and will look into whether  my  repop sissy can be altered with out changing visually. The worst case if I find it unbearable when I ride I will switch it to a standard Stingray sissy. I will most likely just deal with it so as to keep correct sissy on it.



they make a heavy duty shock rebuild kit for the Krate sissy bars, for adult heavier riders. I believe that will solve the problems here as long as everything else is tight and mounted properly.  I know guys over 200 pounds riding these just fine


----------



## Grey Ghost (Nov 3, 2022)

indycycling said:


> they make a heavy duty shock rebuild kit for the Krate sissy bars, for adult heavier riders. I believe that will solve the problems here as long as everything else is tight and mounted properly.  I know guys over 200 pounds riding these just fine



PM sent


----------



## Grey Ghost (Nov 4, 2022)

Got it installed.

It seems to help.

Thanks for the input fellers!


----------



## indycycling (Nov 4, 2022)

Grey Ghost said:


> Got it installed.
> 
> It seems to help.
> 
> Thanks for the input fellers!



Good to hear, like I said, never heard of anyone, and some big boys, ever needing to modify the sissy bars to ride them a bit. Enjoy!


----------



## Nashman (Nov 4, 2022)

Lets see pics!


----------



## Krateboy (Nov 5, 2022)

I have used the larger plastic washers to make the struts/shocks must stiffer. I weigh 210 and ride Krate just fine


----------



## Grey Ghost (Nov 5, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Lets see pics!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 20, 2022)

indycycling said:


> they make a heavy duty shock rebuild kit for the Krate sissy bars, for adult heavier riders. I believe that will solve the problems here as long as everything else is tight and mounted properly.  I know guys over 200 pounds riding these just fine



Yes sir  you are correct. The repop bar works fine with a HD spring I imagine even better. I do understand how one may find the ride a bit squishy. I'm 175+ pounds this time of year but I have no complaints about the ride. The sissy and spring fork combined make for a much smoother ride then I expected almost like the feel of a few of my balloon tire bikes. How close are the repop sissy bars to the original? Can I interchange parts from re pop to original ?


----------

